
Show HN: Buzzer App – location aware notifications done right - mukeshitt
It&#x27;s created by two students from my town. They showed it to me and I thought it was pretty neat. I tried it out and helped them with their copy a bit and it seems to be an app that can do well. I&#x27;ll pass your critique and praises to the founders when I see them this weekend. The website is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buzzerping.com&#x2F;
======
ISNIT
Clickable: [http://buzzerping.com/](http://buzzerping.com/)

~~~
mukeshitt
Thanks. Is that a special privilege or something?

------
mukeshitt
My apologies for not knowing how to create a clickable link :(

~~~
brudgers
Details:

1\. When there is text in the comment field, then the submission will point to
the text in it.

2\. To submit a link, the comment field must be empty.

3\. It is ok to submit a "Show HN" link and then comment in the thread.

Question: Is there a story behind why you created your app?

~~~
mukeshitt
Got it. Question is how did ISNIT created a clickable link in comment?

The founders of this app, two guys from my town, are from a nearby village and
they commute from their village to the town daily. They had to call and tell
their parents that they reached their office safely. If they did not call the
parents would get worried. Sude note: it is expected in India for grown
children to live with their parents.

So they thought an app would help them save money and time. Also, this ensured
their parents got a notification as soon as they reached their office.

~~~
brudgers
Ordinary comments can contain links but the original submission is either a
link or text, not both.

~~~
mukeshitt
That's my question. When I add a url it appears as plain text not clickable.
How do I make it clickable?

~~~
brudgers
When submitting a story on the submit page, complete the title and link
fields. Leave the big text box at the bottom empty.

Because if there is text in the big box at the bottom the headline will link
to it. And the headline will not link to the external site.

